# 2014 Venge, 2015 Tarmac, or 2016 Venge



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's the dilemma, in the market for a new road bike, and trying to decide between the Venge and the Tarmac. I have a contact locally who has a 2014 S-Works Venge, mechanical Dura-Ace, Roval 60's, literally brand new for 5k. The other option is the new Tarmac Pro Race for MSRP of $5600. I guess the big unknown or question is what will the 2016 Venge feature over the old version, likely to be unveiled around TdF time. I know the used Venge is a relatively good deal, just wish I knew if the updates were going to be the new integrated seatpost, disc brakes, rider engineered frames based on sizing, etc. Or if they were going to have a major frame re-design, integrated brakes, etc. The tarmac is probably the better all around frame. Either one would work for my style of riding, mostly rolling hills, with some occasional climbing. Thoughts?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I think its hard to recommend a bike when we really don't know what you are going to do with it. Racing, maybe crit? Fast group rides? Do you rotate at the front and do your share of pulling? Are you going to ride events and not race? What about long distance rides? Are you going to putter around and ride by yourself? What are your specific plans? 

A Roubaix may be the better bike for you if you're not racing.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Buy whatever looks the coolest and is the best deal.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Both bikes are in a certain price range. If you think the new Venge [whenever it comes out] is going to be in the same range, I would think not. 

Since your preference is the Tarmac and Venge, I would think a Roubaix is not part of the equation. No matter how you slice it, the Tarmac and Venge are race bikes. Although most of of us riders cannot exploit the full use of the bike, some of use want one because of that.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya the Roubaix is not an option for me. I just ride casually for fun, not race, but I like the feel and ride of both the Tarmac and Venge. I would assume the new S-Works (or if there is a McLaren) will be quite expensive, but I would think there would be other trim levels as well.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Just keep in mind that your performance on a $500 bike will be about identical to that of a $5000 bike. Make sure you have enough money for a power meter and buy a bike that will make you want to ride it. Get the one that's most special and calls you to ride. Oh, and most importantly get the size that fits you best and have it set up properly. 

I ride the smaller end of frame sizes. So for the bikes you look at I'm just like Cav where as I can fit a 54, 52 or 49 no problem. Spec. is weird with their geometry and all three of these sizes have almost identical reach, the stack is what changes the most. I prefer a tall stack/headtube and slammed stem vs. a short head tube and stack of spacers, so I ride a 54. If you have the money for one of these bikes, you have the money for a professional fitting. I'd do that first and have it tell me what size frame to buy, what bars, what stem, etc. That way I'd only be spending money once on things that I know fit.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

For those prices i would likely go for the sworks venge. Better groupset and wheels than the pro level trim and for less. 

Rider engineering should only be a concern if you are at one of the extreme ends of sizing. Are disk brakes something that interest you along with all those other things?TDF is 4 months away, can you not wait that long? Do you have something to ride now?

Do we even know if venge changes are coming this year? I haven't seen anything but speculation though it supposedly is due for some updates.

Do you like the colors of the 2014 sworks venge? Most important for me would be finding a frame I liked, but that price is still mighty tempting.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

taodemon said:


> For those prices i would likely go for the sworks venge. Better groupset and wheels than the pro level trim and for less.
> 
> Rider engineering should only be a concern if you are at one of the extreme ends of sizing. Are disk brakes something that interest you along with all those other things?TDF is 4 months away, can you not wait that long? Do you have something to ride now?
> 
> ...


Disc brakes are cool and all but probably not needed for me. I know for sure a new Venge will be unveiled at the tour, but I don't know anything about what it's going to look like or features, just speculation. Color is not an issue for me, I will likely have it painted to my liking.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

mile2424 said:


> Color is not an issue for me, I will likely have it painted to my liking.


Don't do that. With the weight gain and the loss of any warranty you might have, you might as well go custom steel then.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

vertr said:


> Don't do that. With the weight gain and the loss of any warranty you might have, you might as well go custom steel then.


Doesn't void the warranty if you know who to ask  And weight gain is likely couple hundred grams, which is significant, but definitely not a steel bike territory.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

mile2424 said:


> Disc brakes are cool and all but probably not needed for me. I know for sure a new Venge will be unveiled at the tour, but I don't know anything about what it's going to look like or features, just speculation. Color is not an issue for me, I will likely have it painted to my liking.


Hey, speaking of paint...you ever get that AMAZING shiv of yours put together?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

wait for the new Venge.....


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

geomel108 said:


> Hey, speaking of paint...you ever get that AMAZING shiv of yours put together?


Which one? The Martini or RB?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm guessing the RB


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

mile2424 said:


> Which one? The Martini or RB?


The RB Vettel bike


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

geomel108 said:


> The RB Vettel bike


No it hasn't been assembled yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The paint is worth the weight, that paint is anyway. Makes me want to get my Tarmac painted. Painter dude is legit. Why's he have to be up there in the boonies?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> The paint is worth the weight, that paint is anyway. Makes me want to get my Tarmac painted. Painter dude is legit. Why's he have to be up there in the boonies?


Just a UPS store away  He really does amazing work.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

That just looks AMAZING!!! That chrome paint is jaw dropping!!


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

geomel108 said:


> That just looks AMAZING!!! That chrome paint is jaw dropping!!


Thank you!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

How much does a paint job like that cost?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

taodemon said:


> How much does a paint job like that cost?


Probably too much, but I think it was worth it


----------

